# 12/25 Raw Discussion Thread: Merry Christmas!



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So no Ambrose and it's on Christmas Day. Yeah, this one's a skip for me. I'll keep my ears open if anything big happens though.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

How 2 watch RAW "Holiday Edition" one LAST gasp of #WWELogic 2017........








Personally it's MNF & the NBA for me though, hope everyone has a Merry X-mas though


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Christmas Day Raw, can't see me watching this till a couple of days after. Can't see it being anything but filler really though.

Cena being there is a tad strange.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

How I would be preparing for the Jason Jordan show if it wasn't on Christmas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

John Cena looks like he's aged 10 years since 2016 in that photo.

Must have had too much of Nikki's snowballs.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> John Cena looks like he's aged 10 years since 2016 in that photo.
> 
> Must have had too much of Nikki's snowballs.


Cena these days.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Cena's basically become that guy behind the glass you break in case of emergency. Really dumb decision to do this on Christmas. Looks the absolute pits. And with Braun stuck in Kane's purgatory for another month, no Dean, and the Absolution story in a ditch, there's really nothing interesting at all unless they do something cool with Joe.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Didn't know Ric Cena was going to be on this show.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cena looks like shit in that photo. 


Merry Christmas!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A Christmas RAW with John Cena returning? Yeah, skip.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

John Cena on a Christmas RAW?

That can only mean one thing






Anyways. Not watching this Live. It will be on at 1am & I'll be exhausted after tomorrow. Good chance I get a bit a pissed at Night as well :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Well everybody, we're all stuffed full of Christmas turkey and all the trimmings; we've opened all our gifts and we've just had a fantastic time catching up with each other after another year of merriment. Okay, let's bring out the wine and nibbles and let's all gather round to endure three hours of Monday Night Raw!'

Said absolutely nobody ever.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

definitely won't be watching.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Still think it’s really harsh to make these guys work on Christmas Day. Not even just the wrestlers/TV personnel but all the production crew too. Why couldn’t they just do a best of 2017 episode instead?

On top of that while viewership may be up in other counties like the UK it’ll be down big time in The states. How many people will realistically spend their 8pm watching wrestling?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

they are actually doing raw on christmas day? feck sake give em a break vince ya grinchy shit.

its pretty sad that they cant even get christmas day off, they could easily run a pre-created best of episode and let them go home for a few days.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show sounds tragic.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

What are the odds we get a Record low rating? I think it will be close (bottom 3-5).

DVR and may watch Tuesday sometime because I actually plan on watching SD Tuesday Night.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll be watching, I did all my X-mas celebrating today and I want to see what Roman and Seth do about the attack on Dean.

I got Bobbin a little camo colored deer with posable antlers in his stocking. It was his favorite gift, he could hardly eat lunch because he kept flying it around like it was one of Santa's reindeer.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

CGS said:


> Still think it’s really harsh to make these guys work on Christmas Day. Not even just the wrestlers/TV personnel but all the production crew too. Why couldn’t they just do a best of 2017 episode instead?
> 
> On top of that while viewership may be up in other counties like the UK it’ll be down big time in The states. How many people will realistically spend their 8pm watching wrestling?


They would be hard pressed to find 3 hours of good content that happened in 2017.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

UniversalGleam said:


> they are actually doing raw on christmas day? feck sake give em a break vince ya grinchy shit.
> 
> its pretty sad that they cant even get christmas day off, they could easily run a pre-created best of episode and let them go home for a few days.


Seems likes it more of a network thing than a WWE thing. Makes it even worse considering all those network execs will no doubt we at Home With their families not even watching the show themselves.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Cena must really hate Nikki Bella if he agreed to work Xmas day :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Cena must really hate Nikki Bella if he agreed to work Xmas day :lol


That bitch can't leave his side for more then a second, she'll be backstage lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, I'm so hyped for Monday Night RAW tonight. Definitely staying up after this long day at 1am to watch :woo






























Think I'll catch the YT clips of this one. Knowing my luck, something huge will happen on the one week I don't watch. :aryep


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So this is competing with christmas day basketball... good luck with that. Can't wait to see what the rating for this is going to be.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cricket on today, I'm giving this show a pass.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a ticket for tonight and live less than 30 minutes away but im not going to this shit. Looks terrible


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Think I'll catch the YT clips of this one. Knowing my luck, something huge will happen on the one week I don't watch. :aryep


Can't see anything game changing happening on a Christmas episode, probably a bunch of goofy stuff that won't matter in the long run. At least if the wrestlers have to do a TV on X-mas, they can do a bunch of fun and silly shit.

I honestly don't even expect it to be resolved yet what the fallout is going to be from the attack on Dean. Cena probably gets into a six man tag with the remnants of the Shield vs. Joe and the Bar. Team CenaShield wins so we can all have a Merry Christmas. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah, doubt there is anything that is "need to see on Christmas" tonight. Probably a lot of gimmick matches. So...I will probably pass this week.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thank god skysports in the uk has canceled this viewing for the night, looks dreadful


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wait, you guys aren't hyped for the conclusion to Asuka and Fox's epic trilogy?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

From the looks of this thread, I'll likely be the only person watching Raw :lol

It's Boxing Day here, so it's not like I'm watching Raw on Christmas Day or anything 

Although it's prob gonna suck, cos WWE will likely half ass it. And no Dean Ambrose for the first of many weeks


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> From the looks of this thread, I'll likely be the only person watching Raw :lol
> 
> It's Boxing Day here, so it's not like I'm watching Raw on Christmas Day or anything
> 
> Although it's prob gonna suck, cos WWE will likely half ass it. And no Dean Ambrose for the first of many weeks


No, I'm watching, too. We have to make a lot of posts tonight so no one complains about the low number of pages in the RAW thread. :wink2:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

chrispepper said:


> So this is competing with christmas day basketball... good luck with that. Can't wait to see what the rating for this is going to be.


And Christmas NFL tonight.

I suspect tonights show will be a throw away shit show


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Yeah, doubt there is anything that is "need to see on Christmas" tonight. Probably a lot of gimmick matches. So...I will probably pass this week.


You're not looking forward to New Day coming out dressed as Santa Claus and talking about WHO WHO WHO has presents for all the good WWE children and pour Christmas themed Booty O's on fans?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

the_hound said:


> thank god skysports in the uk has canceled this viewing for the night, looks dreadful


Has it actually been cancelled?


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

frige you Cenation shhit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the_hound said:


> thank god skysports in the uk has canceled this viewing for the night, looks dreadful


Seriously?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> No, I'm watching, too. We have to make a lot of posts tonight so no one complains about the low number of pages in the RAW thread. :wink2:


Well, glad I'm not the only one  :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm guessing Cena is there to announce that he's entering the Royal Rumble. I would love it if he gets confronted by Elias.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

​


Mainboy said:


> Seriously?


there was a rumor a few days ago that sky was not going to show the first hour due to it being commercial free


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm guessing Cena is there to announce that he's entering the Royal Rumble. I would love it if he gets confronted by Elias.


Elias singing some Christmas tunes, would definitely make me want to watch this tomorrow :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh man, I forgot about the first hour being commercial free. Wonder how our cable provider will get around that considering it's live and they can't just cut to ads whenever they want without us missing something :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

1st hour commercial free. 1 hour Cena promo incoming :smugcena

Or even better, JASON JORDAN PROMO










(I just realized I've got to get rid of this sig soon, was warming up to it too :mj2)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is that true about the sky sports thing? Was actually going to watch Raw live for once due to not having work tomorrow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the_hound said:


> ​there was a rumor a few days ago that sky was not going to show the first hour due to it being commercial free


Tbf would be a decent deal. We only have to watch raw for 2 hours.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

http://tv.sky.com/tv-guide#/programme/detail/4022/620

It's listed on the Sky TV Guide website, as the normal 3hrs 15 mins.

Plus, I got it recording from 1am on my Sky Q.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I have no excuse not to watch Raw live tonight, doesn't mean I'm going to watch Raw live tonight :lol :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> ​there was a rumor a few days ago that sky was not going to show the first hour due to it being commercial free


I forgot the first hour is commercial free. 

Anyone willing to put some money down WWE compensates in hours 2 and 3 by flooding us with double the amount of advertisements?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll predict there will be 15 adverts after the first hour.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here we go.. Time for fuckery.. *bottoms up*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE must actually suck if I'm excited to see Cena.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

First hour commercial free, thats good I guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That lime green and purple is soo ugly.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

John Cena Claus!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

But I thought people said no one would go to Raw on Christmas... This crowd says otherwise


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> *What are the odds we get a Record low rating?* I think it will be close (bottom 3-5).
> 
> DVR and may watch Tuesday sometime because I actually plan on watching SD Tuesday Night.


Well they're going up against the NBA and the NFL which are better products so it's possible for very low ratings.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Chicago is sold out?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena's millionth make a wish.

But seriously...that was nice.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"So random"... The kid is disabled.. Come on WWE if you're gonna shill, shill. Don't try to make it random acts of kindness.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great thing Cena did there


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Merry Christmas chants. Praise kek and GEOTUS


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

A "Merry Christmas/Christmas sucks!" dual would have been appropriate.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad to see the crowd looks packed out


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Merry Christmas chants. Praise kek and GEOTUS


We have the best Merry Christmas chants, don't we folks? MAGA!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Katie McGrath said:


> Well they're going up against the NBA and the NFL which are better products so it's possible for very low ratings.


They won't have a "Merry Christmas," chant there, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Katie McGrath said:


> Well they're going up against the NBA and the NFL which are better products so it's possible for very low ratings.


Crappy NFL game though. Good NBA game however.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Great by Cena there, he's always looking to make a kids day


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Boring rah rah Cena speech as usual, thank fuck Elias is interrupting him


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And here comes the burial...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Didn't know I was walking with Elias so early. :mark


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Meh, why do they gotta job Elias out to Cena?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena and Elias could be really good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet somebody is getting thrown into that large pile of presents and trees on the stage later :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm guessing Cena is there to announce that he's entering the Royal Rumble. I would love it if he gets confronted by Elias.


Walk With Elias.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWE stands for Walk With Elias. The more I know.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL CM PUNK ain't coming!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look at WWE acknowledging the Punk chants :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"CM Punk ain't gonna interrupt me" :ti :ti


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Elias is fantastic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God damn Chicago, let it fucking go already. He is not coming back, he left you. Give it up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWE = Walk With Elias? THAT'S GENIUS, DAMN IT! :vince5

Getting Samson right off the bat is quite the Christmas gift. And :drose at him acknowledging not only the Punk chants, but Punk himself.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hate Chicago crowds just for the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

as one who is usually a part of the chicago crowd i am sick of the cm punk chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE CM PUNK CHANTS ARE RUNNING WILD BROTHER


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least the crowd is lively and noisy :lol

But Elias opened up himself to those chants tbh lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is some guy dressed in a bee uniform in the front row? :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> But Elias opened up himself to those chants tbh lol.



Didn't help that Cena encouraged it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who is the moron covering his face in the front row with construction paper?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF is with the weird bee keeper outfit guy?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All the text on my page has turned green for some reason now :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck off Cena, cutting off the best Christmas song I've ever heard


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK/Vince STILL get "You screwed Bret!" Punk chants aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> All the text on my page has turned green for some reason now :lol


It was green for me to but now its back to normal


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias the troll :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BEES! 

I fucking love this guy


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bee Keeper guy is is violating WWE and Allstate Arena policies by covering his face, wonder why security hasn't pulled him yet.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias with that sucker punch to Cena.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

To everyone who is going to bitch about Cena and the fuckery tonight:

Remember that Christmas episode is for the kids, not the smarks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It was green for me to but now its back to normal


It's still green lol

Edit: Nvm, it's back to black now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Take notes, Shane-O: *That* is how actually hurt someone with a limp-wristed, sissy-ass punch. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm half expecting our cable provider to cut to ads in the middle of a live broadcast anytime now :lol fpalm

EDIT: They just did!!! RIGHT WHEN THE MATCH STARTED fpalm I hate Sky so much!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Elias is the fucking man


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Angle watched Cena get jumped and then okayed the match before he was back on his feet.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. The bee keeper has to be a superstar right?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

We really have this now? After he sucker punched Cena? Angle doing a bang up job as Gm. lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias could use the IC Title. Roman doesn't need it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky putting adverts on :ha


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Well us in Canada got commerials, bah humbug!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bee keeper guy has to be a plant. No way any random fan is allowed front row covering his entire face..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

USA I will give you the limited amount of $ in my bank account if you make this RAW commentary free as well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at how commentary is comparing Elias' challenge against Cena to Cena's challenge against Angle during John Boy's debut.

Really liking that the higher-ups see something promising in Samson, considering he's been the only call-up to have been jobbed to oblivion in NXT and yet found a decent level of momentum on the main roster.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And of course my network is still putting commercials in xD


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945463254821859333


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every Cena match "Whens the last time you've seen Cena get man handled like this" :eyeroll


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Therapy said:


> Bee keeper guy has to be a plant. No way any random fan is allowed front row covering his entire face..


Yep, straight from WWE:

The following items are prohibited from any WWE event:

...Masks other than WWE branded merchandise


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker is so annoying.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945463254821859333


We're getting advertisements in America too.

*MORE BEES*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now they'll prob cut to ads when somebody is cutting a promo now :lmao

Thankfully it's only for an hour lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bee Keeper Guy is CM Punk? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> We're getting advertisements in America too.


I haven't gotten a single commercial yet.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ads again?! Oh come on.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I haven't gotten a single commercial yet.


I was joking about the fact Bee Keeper guy keeps advertising bees.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I've gotten two commercials so far. And its so awkward cause now the commentators don't lead up to it.

"Oh my! Brilliant move by Ce....."


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> I haven't gotten a single commercial yet.


Same.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Ads again?! Oh come on.


2 ads in twenty minutes is ridiculous.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my friends is like "oh that's why you should watch Raw online", and I'm just like "I shouldn't have to" and that's not even the point :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I was joking about the fact Bee Keeper guy keeps advertising bees.


Lmao went right over my head


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been taken out of this match entirely by these stupidly placed ad breaks :lol


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

This is dreadful, guys let me know when Kane shows up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was awkward af


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn Cena's balding pretty bad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias' elbow drops are a beauty.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"This is boring" Chants rip this match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that guy in the bee keeper suit, hahaha "more bees"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well that was a lame ending.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

When was the last time Cena actually won with his 4 moves of doom sequence.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Well that was a lame ending.


Typical Cena match.. Kicks out at two for every power move.. Performs 1 power move and wins match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth wanting to get revenge for Dean <3

Also Jordan, stop pretending you care about Dean lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alright match. Samson's offense looked oddly soft in some instances (clothesline and rolling cutter), but looking competent against APPLEDOOO is always nice. Hopefully he gets back into IC Title contention soon.

And :mj4 at the mix of boos and apathy toward Jordan despite him being from Illinois.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

did jordan call rollins "son"? hahahahah


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, NOOOO!! Not JJ and Seth!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Rollins the only Shield member around these days :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Holy fuck, there are really people watching this shit tonight.
Goodnight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm so sick of seeing one of the shield members facing members of the bar like fucking hell.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck right off, hes here


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Is Rollins the only Shield member around these days :lmao


Literally as I click "submit" Reigns pops up outta nowhere.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wtf. Chicago popped for Reigns? 

That sound you hear is the tens of Roman marks wetting themselves


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The boos for Reigns.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looking good


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly looks really nice, did she get a haircut? It looks good


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Beep Keeper guys looks to have been removed. Looks like they waited to do it off camera.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gallagher on RAW? It's about damn time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Elias/Cena took that match home quickly after the crowd got restless. I don't think Elias even went for his finisher.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

when did that ginger mary poppins guy turn heel.. LMAO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Japan sports entertainment scene"

Christ, that both looks and sounds abhorrent. :mj4



Rated R™ said:


> Damn Cena's balding pretty bad.


It's thanks to wearing those damn fruity pebble hats for 15+ years. :lol

It looks mild in all honesty, so hopefully he nips it in the bud during his next break.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i knew sky would fuck this shit up


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Itami a face on RAW and a heel on 205 Live?


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see GTS in Chicago


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So are gonna try to lowkey slip Balor into the cruiserweights?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Itami got little to no reaction coming out. Not surprised TBH. But he'll get a reaction if he hits the GTS in Chicago


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet Sky was itching to go to ads but they couldn't during the backstage segment or the in-ring interview :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Trophies said:


> So are gonna try to lowkey slip Balor into the cruiserweights?


Balor would be better leaving.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> Itami a face on RAW and a heel on 205 Live?


He did his "RESPECK MEEE" line early in the match, so maybe they'll actually have some semblance of storyline cohesion.

But then again, he *is* jus a CW, so God only knows. 8*D


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It looks mild in all honesty, so hopefully he nips it in the bud during his next break.


I thought it was more noticeable last time he was on RAW because his hair was darker, he must have gotten a better dye job.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

gave him a smaller guy to give the GTS this time haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm late, but that pop Rollins got when he appeared on the screen before.

:banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was such an anticlimactic match the Chicago crowd couldn't even care about the GTS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, we come back from the ads and the match ends literally 30 seconds later :lmao

Thank god we're only 20 minutes from the top of the hour now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:deandre at that Go 2 Sleep.

Hopefully Kendrick didn't have his nose broken. :serious:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm glad he did the GTS in front of this insufferable crowd.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously sky, channel 4 did a much better job


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Love how they edited out steph begging for the yes chants in this video package lmfao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random Asuka comment :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh God, I hope the Bellas aren't in that Rumble fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This pandering for the women is fucking atrocious.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicago, you are so pathetic STILL hanging on to the CM Punk chants.
He might rep Chicago but he doesn't rep wrestling or wrestling fans. 
Give it up!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh God, I hope the Bellas aren't in that Rumble fpalm


You and me both, but I have a feeling out of all the possible returns/surprise entrants these 2 would be the most likely.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How dare the Miztourage try to steal Rusev Day


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't worry, ladies. Us men are working hard to fix the glass ceilings you carelessly broke by replacing them with plexiglass.

:troll



Asmodeus said:


> I thought it was more noticeable last time he was on RAW because his hair was darker, he must have gotten a better dye job.


Now that he's Hollywood, maybe he can finally one-up The Rock by actually keeping his hair. 8*D


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

One of them should totally have asked why Bayley didn't offer to hug them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We were BFFs last week, now back to our usual scheduled hatred :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy Rose though wens3 :sodone


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha love the bitching about the cm punk chants


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are we just gonna get this match every fucking week? Are we ever gonna get Sonya or Mandy in a singles match? No? just this same 6 woman tag every week? ok.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So is this gonna be like week 6 or 7 of having the Women's champ not on the show/doing anything significant?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This fucking shit again..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So are we just gonna get this match every fucking week? Are we ever gonna get Sonya or Mandy in a singles match? No? just this same 6 woman tag m every week? ok.



It's starting to irritate me it started off interesting and I want to see Mandy develop as a talent, but these multi women matches are old and stale.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sasha always has the best gear, but Mikazae damn sure making sure she keeps that ass covered up. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> It's starting to irritate me it started off interesting and I want to see Mandy develop as a talent, but these multi women matches are old and stale.


Yeah if they don't have faith in them to be in singles matches then they had no business calling them up to the main roster.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gotta keep Mandy and Sonya in multi women matches to hide them as much as possible.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mandy Rose sells and bumps as good as Kelly Kelly. That's an incredible level of useless talent she's achieved there. She even runs the ropes like her.. *taps rope ever so slightly.. Change direction*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sky sports has some fucking explaining to do


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dat clothesline tho


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Paige, please put your damn tongue away. We don't need to see it constantly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Put your hair up and square up" might be one of the dumbest catch phrases ever.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> So is this gonna be like week 6 or 7 of having the Women's champ not on the show/doing anything significant?


I'm glad they keeping Alexa away from this trainwreck cause its clear they don't know what to do with this angle and its going nowhere.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! Stay safe everyone!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I'm glad they keeping Alexa away from this trainwreck cause its clear they don't know what to do with this angle and its going nowhere.



She doesn't have to be involved in this story line/angle I just find it hilarious/sad that it's been almost 2 months and creative has nothing for the "face" of the women's division.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I'm glad they keeping Alexa away from this trainwreck cause its clear they don't know what to do with this angle and its going nowhere.


Yeah you're seeing right now the only thing they know what to do with this angle, 6 woman tag matches and more 6 woman tag matches, with absolutely nothing on the line for no reason at all.

This entire angle is just an excuse to have 6 woman tag matches to fill time for their 3 hour plus show.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy Shit, Sky Sports. Seriously?
Fuck You.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Welp. The first hour is over. Time for a million commercials. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is boring, the beatdown on Sasha went on too long.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lol Cole just called Bayley Billie


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> This is boring, the beatdown on Sasha went on too long.


They have also been completely missing on 90% of their "strikes"... So many not even close. The only thing saving it on TV is WWE's constant camera cuts to hide it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So the beekeeper is now in a cop costume?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well that was an awful match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That match wasn't bad. Just something new next week please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if they have this 6 woman tag again next week. FFS do something else already you lazy uncreative fucks.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

9 MONTHS!? 9 FUCKING MONTHS OF NO AMBROSE!?

JESUS CHRIST, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

up to 9 months out of action for Dean? Well that fucking sucks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

9 months? Really, WWE? We know it's not gonna be 9 months :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

No Ambrose for 9 months? GTFO.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe savage af


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Renee Young selling the fuck out of that comment. She is so fucking good at her job..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sucks he got legit hurt but i'm kinda glad Dean's gonna be gone, he had gotten really stale and i was tired of seeing him and Seth facing The Bar, hopefully now Rollins can do something else.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Ambrose's arm injury was a work. Sucks that he's out for 9 months. Hopefully he comes back as a heel.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kane next? ugh, at least they waited to the 2nd hour so when theres commercials lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*R.I.P. The Shield, again.*


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Therapy said:


> They have also been completely missing on 90% of their "strikes"... So many not even close. The only thing saving it on TV is WWE's constant camera cuts to hide it.


I did notice Sonya visibly "kicking" Bayley in her boobs instead of her ribs, ofc, that could just be a heel move.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

damn that sucks for Dean was really looking foward to his heel turn that was coming now we gotta wait even longer for it.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> 9 months? Really, WWE? We know it's not gonna be 9 months :lmao


Didn't they already post that it's like 3 - 6 months on their own website when they updated his condition? I was almost sure that's where I read that, but it could have been somewhere else.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, they're saying up to 9 months so when Dean comes back it's more of a surprise. I think they said like 6 months for Braun that time and he was back in about 2 months.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So Dean's out and that probably means Seth gets put into some multi-man opener at Mania.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SD Live also commercial free first hour. I guess USA is in the mood for giving.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Its Kane!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Whenever he comes back, I assume Dean turns heel?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if the wwe had any balls, they should let roman drop the belt, bitch about hows hes going to win the damn thing then as hes eliminating everybody, dean ambrose shows up at number 30 and puts roman out, then roman feuds with ambrose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Its Kane!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Whenever he comes back, I assume Dean turns heel?


I hope I've been wanting Heel Ambrose for awhile now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait when did Heyman cut off his tail? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Heath getting fed to Kane, he has kids damn it!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

these two are going feud

"DON'T YOU HAVE MAYOR STUFF TO DO"


----------



## CodeGhostTC (Dec 26, 2017)

Smack me in the balls Elias is soooo boring. He could be great though, but right now he's stuck with that awful gimmick.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JFC a jobber match that makes no sense why it would even be booked


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These guys travel around the world all year round to entertain everyone else's kids but their own and they can't even get Christmas off to enjoy their families. What a shitty company.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, Rhyno gonna turn on Slater eventually.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kane in a world title match on a ppv in 2017 is fucking ridiculous, go the fuck home old man your time is over just accept it ffs. I hate these wrestlers that just can't hang it up, no matter how old or fat they still slip on the tights and go out there trying to be what they used to be.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


> if the wwe had any balls, they should let roman drop the belt, bitch about hows hes going to win the damn thing then as hes eliminating everybody, dean ambrose shows up at number 30 and puts roman out, then roman feuds with ambrose


Well, they could do that if Dean wasn't actually injured :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rhyno: "He told us that we need to toughen up, and by 'we' he means you" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> These guys travel around the world all year round to entertain everyone else's kids but their own and they can't even get Christmas off to enjoy their families. What a shitty company.


Yep. It's really disgusting when you think about it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> LOL Heath getting fed to Kane, he has kids damn it!


And a pool!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Whenever he comes back, I assume Dean turns heel?


They set the stage with his "injury" so he could probably go which ever way creative wants to at the time. With the fact that he's usually positioned lower than Rollins and Seth had two heatless feuds before they put him with Dean, I'd say it's likely, especially if Seth's next opponents can't keep his traction with the crowd. If JJ turns on him before then, that probably won't be a problem, though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> These guys travel around the world all year round to entertain everyone else's kids but their own and they can't even get Christmas off to enjoy their families. What a shitty company.


Yup.. 

"Honey are you going to be home for Christmas?"
" No, I have to drive to Chicago to job to Kane"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nobody going to talk about that sign "DON'T YOU HAVE MAYOR THINGS TO DO"


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I hate when they have a "tooth" fly out and don't have them spit out some fake blood after.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought USA Network was the one who wanted Raw live on Christmas Day, not WWE themselves? This is the first time ever they've had it live on the 25th, so I doubt it was their choice? :shrug


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mayor chair on a pole match :russo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really don't see the issue with them working on Christmas day, plenty of people work on Christmas day. It's not like all the talent missed Christmas with their families they just had it a day early.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Yup, Rhyno gonna turn on Slater eventually.


And its gonna amount to exactly the same as Shad turning on JTG, Goldust turning on R Truth, Cass turning on Enzo, Mojo turning on Zack etc. Which is absolutely nothing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok.. Why would Rhyno stop running full speed to just stand up? I fucking hate nonsensical spots like that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for Dean to return, they turn them heel, he gets over af and then being feed to Roman all over again :eyeroll


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh god theyre keeping jason jordan around the shield whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> I really don't see the issue with them working on Christmas day, plenty of people work on Christmas day. It's not like all the talent missed Christmas with their families they just had it a day early.


Yeah my sister had to work today so she let her kids open their presents yesterday and pretty much celebrated Christmas on the 24th. Alot of people celebrate Christmas on Christmas Eve due to having to work on the 25th.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I really don't see the issue with them working on Christmas day, plenty of people work on Christmas day. It's not like all the talent missed Christmas with their families they just had it a day early.


I doubt they got to celebrate it yesterday since it was a travel day for them..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking Hawkins? Is a single storyline going to actually progress tonight? This is Tribute To The Troops reskinned for Christmas


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I really don't see the issue with them working on Christmas day, plenty of people work on Christmas day. It's not like all the talent missed Christmas with their families they just had it a day early.


I ain't crying about it, I had to work on Christmas at a convenience store when I was in college, plenty of people do it for much less money than anyone who's appeared on live TV today.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> I doubt they got to celebrate it yesterday since it was a travel day for them..


A lot of talent didn't leave till early this morning, saw a bunch of IG stories of them headed to the airport at like 5-6 in the morning.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Curt Hawkins entire career is just endless open challenges to people he has to lose to.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Two scrubs...lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> A lot of talent didn't leave till early this morning, saw a bunch of IG stories of them headed to the airport at like 5-6 in the morning.


I saw some tweets of wrestlers traveling yesterday. Even if some did leave very early this morning, you then have to go to bed early the night previous. When you're on the road as much as these guys, it's a pretty shit deal.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So Curt Hawkins entire career is just endless open challenges to people he has to lose to.


Keep the faith, he'll get his win one day.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

From behind Hawkins looks like D-Lo Brown


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Finn looks good in red.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawkins is a good wrestler, he has a really sweet Elbow Drop, the guy could do alot more than what they're doing with him.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

How are these terrible people cheering Finn over the underdog, Curt Hawkins?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The directionless Finn Balor...might as well get the match against Sister Abigail.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Turn Balor heel and have him feud with Rollins, ffs we need something different for him, all he does is smile and get meaningless wins, plus we've seen him feud with all the heels on Raw anyways.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The bad news: We're only half way through this
The good news: It can't get any worse.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Turn Balor heel and have him feud with Rollins, ffs we need something different for him, all he does is smile and get meaningless wins, plus we've seen him feud with all the heels on Raw anyways.


But Rollins is gonna be a tag team champion with Jason Jordan! :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> The bad news: We're only half way through this
> The good news: *It can't get any worse*.


Lol don't underestimate them, we could still get some stupid Christmas present on a pole match between The Club and the Miztorauge.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke in that outfit again :book


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chicago might bury this segment alive.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When was the last time Bray actually wrestled? :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was funny, I'm glad Dana is still with Titus brand.

God help us all Bray is rambling about Sister Abigail again. Please don't do this to us WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Bray Wyatt on the titantron cutting a promo for the 5th or 6th week in a row.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Buy what he's saying Cory"

Uh Cole, fans haven't been buying anything Bray has been selling for over a year


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

IN RING MATT??? PLEASE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we get a Final Deletion match?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Matt Hardy playing mind games on Bray Wyatt is simply BRILLIANT!!!! :drose*_


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone has to gif Bray Wyatt doing that wtf sideways glance, lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm.. That was the best they could fucking come up with for Broken Matts first real live appearance?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Even Bray is like WTF :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know at least Undertaker evolved his gimmick over the years and changed things up every so often, new theme, new look, new attitude, Bray has been doing this same shit beat for beat for nearly 7 years. Never changes a god damn thing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ that graphic..........

anyways i gonna replace blood sport action sounds with hardy say yyeeeaaaahhhhh


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DELETE


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Hilarious, Matt Hardy is making Bray Wyatt give a side-eye. 

STFU Chicago, the segment is over.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why must they make Cesaro talk with his mouth guard, he sounds like such a dufus


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray Wyatt had a brief look that was like; "This guy is crazy, wtf" :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THAT POP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"....I don't want this"

:lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I realize Cesaro injured his mouth and had surgery, but does he need that mouthpiece in when he talks?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan...buried :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Abisial said:


> "....I don't want this"
> 
> :lol


Sheamus was playing the role of the fanbase.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Multiple thoughts here:

- Bray looking at Matt like he's insane. Pot Kettle Black :lol

- Sheamus' hair looks even douchier than usual.

- Cesaro still wearing the mouth guard? fpalm

- I have that Dean action figure :lol But I want that Seth figure haha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course they're making the CW's compete in this dumb gimmick shit, they're the equivalent of the midgets being brought out to perform back in the day as a comedy segment.

The CW's are in the exact same position as the Divas used to be, short dumb matches that mean nothing and are brought out to compete in dumb holiday gimmick matches.

Just like this


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it me or do they have a holiday street fight match every year?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Multiple thoughts here:
> 
> - Bray looking at Matt like he's insane. Pot Kettle Black :lol
> 
> ...


Where did you ever find the one with the missing arm? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised Noam Dar is injured, isn't he?

So that's my fave CW injured, my fave guy on NXT injured (Drew McIntyre) and my favourite wrestler overall injured


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course they're making the CW's compete in this dumb gimmick shit, they're the equivalent of the midgets being brought out to perform back in the day as a comedy segment.


And even having them dress up like they used to do to the midgets


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I just realised Noam Dar is injured, isn't he?
> 
> So that's my fave CW injured, my fave guy on NXT injured (Drew McIntyre) and my favourite wrestler overall injured


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Imagine your hot wife is home on this holiday and wanting to dress up in hot red and green lingerie. She wants nothing else for Christmas now but to be deep dicked and you can't because you're in Chicago having to sell being attacked by Christmas trees and empty cardboard boxes for a living

Oof


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bray was over as fuck. Nice in-ring debut for Broken Matt. He is OVER too.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I just love the lumbar check :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

emzo wrestles poorly

sign guy has entertained me tonight


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

i genuinely thought there was no Raw tonight, does anyone want to briefly tell me in a couple of sentences what's happened i'm too shitfaced right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's weird when I don't watch RAW at work. At least then the show goes by quick. Now it feels like it's dragging. Still an hour to go.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> i genuinely thought there was no Raw tonight, does anyone want to briefly tell me in a couple of sentences what's happened i'm too shitfaced right now.


You know how their Halloween shows are cringe and absolutely nothing progresses storyline wise?

Change the theme to Christmas..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tag match main eventing.

:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

christ........CUCKED


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia's hair looking like Naomi's entrance.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nia/Enzo got the biggest reaction of the night :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Enzo/Nia thing is so silly :lol

Also Nia's blue and pink hair is odd looking.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Nia and Enzo lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

See female HBK is a hater


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Both Seth & Roman wanting to get revenge for Deano <3<3<3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman gets gets his win tonight


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmmm, I wonder if Roman's going to get DQ'd because he attacks Joe, or if Seth comes out to help attack him and that's how it happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Doctor Who and CM Punk are the 1st and 9th top trends on Twitter, what a time to be alive.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol The way Cole said "It's the big dog"

You can tell Vince told him to say it exactly that way with the growl and all


----------



## DaveMeyers (Apr 10, 2017)

When did Roman start getting roof blowing reactions? Jeez I missed a couple episodes and people go nuts for the guy.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

This crowd is weirdly schizo tonight. Joe gets his usual chants during his entrance, booed when he's standing in the ring.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Still carrying the belt like a backpack I see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alot of boos right there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ok sign guy don't let us down,


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SOUTHPAW RIGHT JAB

-Booker


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol

Booker T just got owned


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Both Seth & Roman wanting to get revenge for Deano <3<3<3


*They ain't playin'!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Booker finally said something so stupid even he couldn't try and defend it so he just didn't respond to Corey.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Joe's selling on those corner clotheslines.

Did Booker just say Samoa Joe's got a gastank on him? The man looks like a melting Frosty the Snowman after a match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman's certainly fired up tonight. Looks like that week off did him good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was a weird pause in action like Roman was hurt for a second


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess this match bored everybody to sleep or something :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yawnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Let's go Roman"
"Let's go Joe"

Sounds much better.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat shoulder was stiff as fuck


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and there we have it, fuckery at its finest


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

DQ by Roman....the fuckery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lame ending. I guess its better than Joe getting pinned though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Terrible. What a bad match with an awful finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lame finish, then a stupid superman punch after the DQ for no reason whatsoever.

:lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Corey Graves just got told to STFU by Vince. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is all very heelish stuff by Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe about to get :buried AFTER the match.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so joe kicked his ass and now roman must stand tall finish, i fucking hate this company


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is Roman getting revenge for Dean's injury, now Joe knows how it feels


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> This is all very heelish stuff by Roman


Nah, technically a face move getting back at Joe for hurting his friend.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuck yes, kill him for Dean, Roman!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great to see Reigns in IDGAF mode. Shame that we can only hope and dream that Vince will loosen the leash on his beloved BIG DAWG like this much more often.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Decent match killed by the stupid finish.

Why drag it out when you're going to shortchange fans with a finish like that?

Seriously, just do a 5 minute brawl and then finish with it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman saying "nobody hurts my family!" <3

Also loved Seth's reaction to Joe getting his ass kicked <3 :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the :buried on Jordan.

:lmao


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

jordan a straight up creep hahaha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!! His loyalty to Dean is so awesome.

It's why when the Ambrollins angle finally kicks off and Dean turns on Seth, it's going to be so much more intense cos Seth truly cares about Dean.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They better not push Rollins/Jordan as a legit tag team. Just have them feud. Jordan as a heel can be good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> This is all very heelish stuff by Roman


 Nah, Roman's always been a dick.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I kinda want Jordan and Seth to win the tag titles. Should make for an interesting dynamic :draper2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Everyone saying the Eagles would be fine with Foles in for Wentz.

BARELY beat the fucking Giants
And losing against the Raiders


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> I kinda want Jordan and Seth to win the tag titles. Should make for an interesting dynamic :draper2


That would be cool. A heel and face tag Champs is always more interesting than two faces or two heels as tag champs.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Heel/face teams are always pretty entertaining, and the matches would be great.

Fuck it, I'm all for Team Jordlins :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hmm. I wonder if this will be a squash......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Face/Heel tag champs would be cool but I am not feeling the chemistry between Rollins and Jordan to be honest.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRRRRRAAAAAUUUUUNNNNN!!! :WOO :mark:

Looks like his tweener turn is gradually, yet certainly happening.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It must get pretty hot for them to wrestle in those sweaters.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Axel gonna need that neckbrace again :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually said right before Braun came out that he'd be the opponent :lol

Also Braun's face just said at the end of that "I came here on Christmas Day for this?" LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Heel/face teams are always pretty entertaining, and the matches would be great.
> 
> Fuck it, I'm all for Team Jordlins :mark:


Yeah, and thus far I like their promo chemistry with one another, especially with them just starting out with those segments. Them as Champs would probably be the most interesting thing on Raw at the moment since everything else has been predictable and boring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE GOT US A BARRAGE OF FRONT POWERSLAMS, MAGGLE!!! :dance


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> Yeah, and thus far I like their promo chemistry with one another, especially with them just starting out with those segments. Them as Champs would probably be the most interesting thing on Raw at the moment since everything else has been predictable and boring.


Indeed, and the heat on Jordan for being Ambrose "replacement" would be pretty massive.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Seth & Jordan win the tag titles, I'll only support one half of the tag team champs :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How come Asuka hasn't just come out and challenged Alexa for the title? No reason for her not to.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Holy fuck skip RAW this is awful, 1 hour drawn out by Elias and Cena in a lackluster match, 2 cruiserweight matches, 2 jobber matches, Matt Hardy laughing weird again, only decent thing has been seeing Absolution.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Merry Blissmas, WF. :sk

The ultimate gift of the goddess would be to stuff Alexa's stocking then, now and forever. :cena5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa won't even be in the Rumble cos she's the champion, so I don't know why she's getting all emotional about it :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> If Seth & Jordan win the tag titles, I'll only support one half of the tag team champs :lmao


I'll only cheer for Seth, but JJ is a great heel.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally an Asuka/Alexa segment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Asuka!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> I'll only cheer for Seth, but JJ is a great heel.


Jordan tried to tout himself as as good replacement for Dean, so he's even further on my shitlist now!  

It'll be an interesting dynamic cos Seth clearly dislikes him haha.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Okay Asuka.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That Segment was perfection. Asuka is amazing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

2hrs and 45 minutes and finally.. A single storyline advanced..


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Alexa killed it on that promo. Her heel Trish mannerisms are great.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> How come Asuka hasn't just come out and challenged Alexa for the title? No reason for her not to.


>


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> >


>

I think Ronda Rousey will enter the Rumble and win it so I guess they take the title off Alexa and have Ronda vs Asuka at Mania.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jesus H. Christ, Alexa takes out every other woman she's faced, but is dropped by one kick from Asuka. Guess Foxy should have faced Alexa, she lasted longer than that in the ring with Asuka.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Alexa/Asuka is going to be great at Mania!


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Therapy said:


> 2hrs and 45 minutes and finally.. A single storyline advanced..


Welcome To WWE where nothing matters.:grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That 3rd hour Seth pop!

:mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow Brock is going to be working on a holiday


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Brock again next week? Let me predict what he'll do - he'll come out, Heyman will ramble on, Brock will bounce around a bit. Maybe he'll do a F5 or a suplex :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Between NBA, NFL, and Doctor Who, I think this Raw is going to get buried ratings-wise.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No idea why this would go last unless Jason Jordan is turning heel.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh Brock again next week? Let me predict what he'll do - he'll come out, Heyman will ramble on, Brock will bounce around a bit. Maybe he'll do a F5 or a suplex :lol


do you like anything other then the overrated Shield?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> No idea why this would go last unless Jason Jordan is turning heel.


Yeah, either that or Santa literally shows up and causes some fuckery.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I swear I hear Sheamus and Cesaro's, The Bar phrase on a TV commercial. :lol I wonder who said it first


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> do you like anything other then the overrated Shield?


Was there supposed to be something else on the show worth liking more?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins waking the crowd up again.

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LET'S GO CHICAGO

To a commercial at the top of the hour.. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You could have Seth and Jordan win the tag titles, and if Dean comes back in 2-3 months, have Dean return and cost Seth the tag titles and turn heel on him, and setup their match at WM.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> Was there supposed to be something else on the show worth liking more?


I really don't find anything Rollins or Reign doing these days entertaining well Rollins could be but they wasting him in the worthless tag team div.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

How I'm hoping this ends...

- Seth and Jason win the tag titles.

- Seth and Jason celebrate.

- Jason sticks his arm out to do the Shield fistbump with Seth.

- Seth glares at Jason.

- Seth grabs Jason's arm and hits him with the knee.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So we'll either get the odd couple who don't like each other tag champs or Jordan will ditch Seth or something and they won't win :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker really hates Jordan :lol :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Cory Graves just snapped..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love Seth's new weekly DDT spot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Seth going to win the titles on his own and then Jordan will come in and try to take all the glory and that'll piss Seth off further?

I'm just coming up with all these theories :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

un fucking real, fuck this company


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

WOW


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. A title change...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What da hail


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH NOW A THREE TIME, THREE TIME, THREE TIME WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPION!

:woo :woo :woo

:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Biggest reaction Jordan has ever gotten, by far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT :lmao :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jordan has a belt and Reigns fucked Joe up. Good RAW to me. :mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

hahaha bravo wwe. new tag team champs the douche and rolllns


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy for Seth :woo

Uh Corey, why would Dean be happy? :lol He'd be pleased Seth is succeeding, but he doesn't like Jordan lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh yea, this confirms Dean is SO turning :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH with another TITLE and with yet ANOTHER very good match on RAW. GREAT night.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not mad about Seth being a champion again! Plus, his storyline with JJ could be entertaining for the time being. At least their bickering is entertaining lol.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YAY! Seth Rollins is tag champ again! :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Honestly, the match was kind of a clusterfuck :lol

So interested to see where this goes tho :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JJ the GOAT and he's a FOTC I can get behind :mark


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Deaner to return and turn heel confirmed...nice!

Ambrose is far better as a heel in my opinion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see Jordan nab the win for the belts on Christmas Day *and* in his homestate. :sk

@CesaroSwing , are you also bracing for folks to kick their hatred of JJ into overdrive in light of this title win? 8*D


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

JJ is great in the ring. He just needs some time to evolve his character and he will be a success.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, I can already see where this'll go when Dean comes back (MUCH earlier than WWE said too I expect), he'll get angry that Seth basically replaced him (even though Seth did say Jordan could never be Dean and be his replacement) and turn on him.

Yay Seth though, another title run for one of the boys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Yep, I can already see where this'll go when Dean comes back (MUCH earlier than WWE said too I expect), he'll get angry that Seth basically replaced him (even though Seth did say Jordan could never be Dean and be his replacement) and turn on him.
> 
> Yay Seth though, another title run for one of the boys


That's exactly how it will/should go.

And if it does, :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Team JORDLINS!!! :mark :mark


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Law said:


> JJ the GOAT and he's a FOTC I can get behind :mark


looks like i was right when i said they would put seth and jj together and have them win the belts last week


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder how long this title reign will last :lol I've seen WWE do this before and the title runs last like two weeks lol.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I wonder how long this title reign will last :lol I've seen WWE do this before and the title runs last like two weeks lol.


They will probably be champs until Dean comes back.Dean could be the one that cost them the titles attacking Seth after a ref bump or something like that.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Cool to see Jordan nab the win for the belts on Christmas Day *and* in his homestate. :sk
> 
> @CesaroSwing , are you also bracing for folks to kick their hatred of JJ into overdrive in light of this title win? 8*D


My ears are burning...

This was a great booking outcome considering Ambrose's injury. It was a nice change and could keep all 4 out of the rumble, or most likely to not win


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dean and Rollins were supposed to win tag titles back tonight and probably hold them until Ambrose turn in late February or March. So I'm not surprised Seth and Jordan won tonight. Since Rollins had nothing planned besides tag stuff the next few months and needed a partner. So Jordan can fill in for Dean in Tag title matches or Shield matches for the time being. Then when they build up for Mania they can switch things up for Rollins.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

alexa's jedi comment was cringe


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I wonder how long this title reign will last :lol I've seen WWE do this before and the title runs last like two weeks lol.


Taker and the Rock beating Edge and Christian comes to mind... 

Lasted a week..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Good Christmas episode. I think the Joe/Reigns feud could happen now, I think Seth and JJ win the rematch with The Bar and then feud with The Revival unless they do end up having JJ turn on Seth so he can have a singles feud right away, but I would be surprised, there's not any other legit face tag teams. I still don't think that guarantees Dean's heel turn if the writers don't drop the JJ/Angle stuff, especially if Seth starts getting special treatment with JJ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a better ep than I expected. Seth & Roman's stuff was good, the rest was alright. First hour was awful cos of the ad break crap with our cable provider, it made it so awkward. Hour 2 and 3 were pretty good (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was Revival even on Raw tonight? I didn't catch the entire show with it being Christmas and all..


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Joe v Reings for IC title is going to be great. 

If Reigns was pushed to the IC scene when he first broke away from the Shield things could have been so different in terms of the reactions he would have gotten. 

Setting up Dean for a heel turn and still having a JJ heel turn for the future gives a promising heel contingent in the roster for the future. Good heels are in need..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- John Cena/Elias opening segment

- Miztourage backstage segments involving Sasha Banks, Mickie James, Bayley, Goldust, Club, and Dana Brooke

- Samoa Joe backstage interview

- Enzo Amore's pre-match promo

- Matt Hardy attacking Bray Wyatt

- Seth Rollins/Jason Jordan backstage segment

- The Bar vs Seth Rollins/Jason Jordan for the Raw tag titles


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins and JJ as champs ?? lol this company is fucking dumb.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am only happy that Rollins got his belt back but pissed at the same time thinking it would also go back to Dean had he not get injured. :mj2*_


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

-3 Jobber matches: Kane/Strowman/Balor
-2 Cruiserweight matches that barely got a reaction
-Bliss rambles on about random nonsense and probably will hold the title hostage till Mania
-Rollins faces The Bar for 128th week in a row because apparently RAW doesn't have a tag division
-Jason Jordan has found his 128th partner, he's like that guy who randomly turns up to a party uninvited
-128th RAW in a row that we haven't seen the World RAW Championship
-Cena/Elias took up close to an hour with a segment and a match that bombed
-Love Absolution but man it feels like they are getting less of a reaction every week, the only one that seems to get a reaction is Paige

Best match by a country mile was Joe/Reigns questionable ending with the face getting himself DQ'ed but whatever still a good match.

I don't care if it's a Christmas Special a lot of this stuff has been occurring over and over again. RAW seriously needs a shake up.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

The Christmas episode is almost always one of the worst Raws of the year :draper2


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*



Steve Black Man said:


> The Christmas episode is almost always one of the worst Raws of the year :draper2


Pretty much this.

I feel bad for the people that had to be there on Christmas Day, but the episode being shit is no great surprise.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

I thought it was pretty good for a Christmas episode.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

I can't say anything more than agree with the two posters above me. The holiday Raw being one of the worst shows of the year is a decades old tradition. I don't know why they felt the need to have it live this year.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

Forgot to mention the 128th 6 women tag match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

Not a bad episode imo. Liked the ending, Bray/Matt and Asuka segment.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

The sidebar said "One of the worst RAWs of...". Having been on WF for some time I automatically assumed the thread title would be "One of the worst RAWs of All Time" and I was pleasantly surprised :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

I didn't think it was that bad, but that was because I had really low expectations :shrug


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

Back in the day, no one wanted to work Christmas so promoters would always make special Chritmas stips to make the wrestlers and fans want to come out.


Year after year of this lead to Christmas being one of the biggest money cards of the yearl 


I mean all families have different traditions. I would bet most of us are done celebrating by 7:00 pm.....might as well see an action packed card lol.....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Someone please make the "I love you dad" into a gif :lmao


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*



LucasXXII said:


> The sidebar said "One of the worst RAWs of...". Having been on WF for some time I automatically assumed the thread title would be "One of the worst RAWs of All Time" and I was pleasantly surprised :lol


Sometimes I wonder if that thread title is "sticky'd"


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Ambrose is out for 9 months? Well shit, I guess I'll tune back in when he returns and finally turns heel. Too damn long overdue. Hope the absence sparks a new fire in him. He's been way too complacent for far too long.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

I agree that was some bottom of the barrel shit if I ever seen one. Even Matt Hardy sounded like an awkward tool tonight. Bray was looking at him like he was some type of down syndrome guy who he felt sorry for. Elias is not worth a second of John Cena's time. The main event was crap nobody cares about Cesaro\Sheamus. Reigns beat the hell out of Somoa Joe and made him his bitch after a DQ finish uhhh ok what's the point. Bailee continues to have the confidence of a doorknob and is the worst woman wrestler on Raw besides Dana Brooke. This shit product they put out in front of a great loud crowd what a damn shame. I'll give them a pass since it was a Christmas special I guess but next time don't waste Cena's time working with guys like Elias.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

It wasn't that bad, but they should never do a live Raw on Christmas ever again. December 2018 is going to be even worse. Monday December 24th 2018 for Raw. Tuesday December 25th 2018 for SmackDown live, and then Monday December 31st 2018 for Raw. Last week of the year should be Year in Review. If they really want to have a Raw and SmackDown on Christmas or New Year's they should just tape it a few days before the holidays and give it a well deserved break.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

I didn't think it was too bad, it was prob one of the better Christmas shows they've done.

Though the first hour was awful cos we didn't get the commercial free part so our cable provider just cut to ads at the most random times :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

So, should I waste my time on the "highlights" of this crapfest?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

_*The Cena/Drifter segment, I cringed and Joe losing annoyed me to death end. How many title match is he going to lose? 1 or 2 more. More 6 woman tag matches which is has gotten old for the past few weeks. Strowman was alright. The rest was just boring bullshit. *_


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: One of the worst RAWs of the year?*

Meh strowman squashes are always fun. Roman Joe had a weird finish. Roman isn't that good of a seller I think he legit hurt his arm and they hurried the finish. Tag match was your usual bar Seth match it served more as a vehicle to inflate jordans ego story wise.

Everything else was filler. Also Jesus christ Cena was gassed as hell that's really strange he never gasses out that bad. He was really showing his age tonight


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*- Cena just like the awful Corbin matches, Failed to carry Elias into a good match in the best arena in the country. I actually wanted a commercial break during this boring match.

- Bayley got her best reaction in months, WWE booking really did a number on her this year so i am kind of happy for her. 6 women tag got more heat than the Cena-Elias match.

- Jason Jordan won the Raw tag titles in his hometown just like last year when he won with Gable the SD tag titles also in his hometown.Then American Alpha got booed because they beat the fan favorite Randy Orton (With Luke Harper).

- Couldn't care less about the 3 way for the universal title. Hope it's 3 minutes match.

- Roman Reigns vs. Joe got a lot of heat, They are saving this match for a bigger stage.

- Finn Balor segments this past few weeks are bathroom break.

- Booker T was terrible breaking kayfabe during the main event :

Corey Graves : "Jason Jordan's dad is a hall of famer"

Booker T : "You just met his dad" (Jordan's real dad was backstage).*


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The only interesting thing of the show was Kane destroying Heat Slater and Rhyno, I couldn't care less about the rest the of the show


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Quick (stupid) question: why it's pronounced "AS-KA"?
The only other time i've heard this name (it was a character in GTA IiI) it was pronounced "AS-U-KA"


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If Jason Jordan won a title, I can only imagine how shit the rest of this show must have been.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason Jordan won the Tag Titles :lmao

Jesus christ. They are actually going through with this Team.

I'm guessing this is setting up Dean's Heel turn? I hope so anyways.

This RAW was basically










Best part for me was Elias laying out Cena. :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945538119721418753


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Ironman Match said:


> Quick (stupid) question: why it's pronounced "AS-KA"?
> The only other time i've heard this name (it was a character in GTA IiI) it was pronounced "AS-U-KA"


The "u" is silent.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Shield reunion went well then...

What a mess.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jason Jordan and Seth Rollins won the tag titles?! :lmao :lmao

Sounds like I didn't miss a whole lot. Roman and Joe, Broken Matt, Asuka, etc. I can all watch on Youtube.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

BTSantaClauseSlayer said:


> _*The Cena/Drifter segment, I cringed and Joe losing annoyed me to death end. How many title match is he going to lose? 1 or 2 more. More 6 woman tag matches which is has gotten old for the past few weeks. Strowman was alright. The rest was just boring bullshit. *_


Joe won.



TommyWCECM said:


> Meh strowman squashes are always fun. Roman Joe had a weird finish. Roman isn't that good of a seller *I think he legit hurt his arm and they hurried the finish.* Tag match was your usual bar Seth match it served more as a vehicle to inflate jordans ego story wise.
> 
> Everything else was filler. Also Jesus christ Cena was gassed as hell that's really strange he never gasses out that bad. He was really showing his age tonight


The finish of him beating Joe until he was DQ'd, beating him some more, beating him on the outside of the ring, slamming him into the ring post, then beating him with steel steps, then getting a steel chair and being surrounded by refs and road agents looked like they were hustling through it to you? Okay,



Ironman Match said:


> Quick (stupid) question: why it's pronounced "AS-KA"?
> The only other time i've heard this name (it was a character in GTA IiI) it was pronounced "AS-U-KA"


Unless "S" is the first letter, the u following an s is silent for Japanese, like what sounds like Shin-ske instead of Shin-su-ke.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> Joe won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the way he fell into the barricade and threw his arm back like when balor did it was just him selling the impact? Damn I gotta give him credit the way he grabbed his arm straight after I thought he had hurt himself


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ironman Match said:


> Quick (stupid) question: why it's pronounced "AS-KA"?
> The only other time i've heard this name (it was a character in GTA IiI) it was pronounced "AS-U-KA"


Just the pronunciations. Funny enough, there was a famous wrestler called Lioness Asuka who pronounced the name with the S.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I feel sorry for the wrestlers who had to work this RAW. Really was not worth the time away from their families. Absolute trash.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why do they even bother doing that Asuka segment ?

"I'm entering the women's Rumble"

Yeah no fucking shit ! The female roster isn't exactly stacked enough for them not to include everyone :draper2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

TommyWCECM said:


> So the way he fell into the barricade and threw his arm back like when balor did it was just him selling the impact? Damn I gotta give him credit the way he grabbed his arm straight after I thought he had hurt himself


Well give credit to Joe too, who then did a suicide dive into the arm, and then worked an armbar on it afterwards until Roman headbutted him a couple of times and punched him away. Clearly Joe would never let his opponent being hurt stop him from getting in a cool spot. 

Props, too, to head ref John Cone, who pulled on that arm to get Roman away from Joe, then let Roman shove him away with it before he called for the bell, why would a ref in the ring let a wrestler being hurt stop the final spot in a match. Oh, wait, they were supposed to have ended that early right? Well, props to Cone and Joe for taking it home early due to a wrestling hurting his left arm and continuing to work that arm and grab at it, can't forget ring psychology even when you have to take it home early due to one wrestler being too hurt to continue.

Props to Cone and all the refs and road agents who let Romans's beat down of Joe with the steel steps go on so long. Why let a hurt arm stand in the way of the great story that can be told by allowing the wrestler to carry around the steel steps for five minutes and swing them in the air with both his arms? That feud needs to continue, even if the wrestler doing all that is too hurt to continue his match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> I feel sorry for the wrestlers who had to work this RAW. Really was not worth the time away from their families. Absolute trash.


They could have just taped this RAW & nothing would have changed. The first hour wasn't even that special to warrant the commercial free stuff.

Seems like a dick move from Vince to be honest, "WWE is your family :vince5"


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

To be totally fair, for a Christmas episode, I actually thought it was pretty decent. We actually got some decent storyline development.

- Asuka finally got involved in the Women's Championship picture.

- We actually got to see Broken Matt in the flesh.

- Rollins and Jordan are Tag Team Champions now, which is fucking hilarious :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> To be totally fair, for a Christmas episode, I actually thought it was pretty decent. We actually got some decent storyline development.
> 
> - Asuka finally got involved in the Women's Championship picture.
> 
> ...


I actually agree. Now, those were the only highlights of the show, but still around 3 more highlights then we usually get on Christmas Raws. :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> I actually agree. Now, those were the only highlights of the show, but still around 3 more highlights then we usually get on Christmas Raws. :lol


Exactly. Normally it's the Elias/Cena stuff, the Miztourage stuff, and the Cruiserweight Miracle on 34th Street Fight match, but stretched out over 3 hours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't remember but was Balor on Raw last night?

Geez. Talk about a failure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> Well give credit to Joe too, who then did a suicide dive into the arm, and then worked an armbar on it afterwards until Roman headbutted him a couple of times and punched him away. Clearly Joe would never let his opponent being hurt stop him from getting in a cool spot.
> 
> Props, too, to head ref John Cone, who pulled on that arm to get Roman away from Joe, then let Roman shove him away with it before he called for the bell, why would a ref in the ring let a wrestler being hurt stop the final spot in a match. Oh, wait, they were supposed to have ended that early right? Well, props to Cone and Joe for taking it home early due to a wrestling hurting his left arm and continuing to work that arm and grab at it, can't forget ring psychology even when you have to take it home early due to one wrestler being too hurt to continue.
> 
> Props to Cone and all the refs and road agents who let Romans's beat down of Joe with the steel steps go on so long. Why let a hurt arm stand in the way of the great story that can be told by allowing the wrestler to carry around the steel steps for five minutes and swing them in the air with both his arms? That feud needs to continue, even if the wrestler doing all that is too hurt to continue his match.


OK OK I get it. I did get my results from wrestleview and it wasn't the normal guy and he wrote it like Roman was legitimately hurt and after he wrote said sentence it went straight into the finish and seeing the video and the way balor did his shoulder I thought roman had done the same


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Matt Hardy was the highlight for me, and the crowd loved him, which is a good sign. The random tag teams winning the tag titles is old, but I assume The Bar will get them back shortly


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeez Cena's acting is annoying 

Elias is becoming one of my favourites in the company right now on the other hand.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth to JJ: “Patiently?! Do you understand the concept of patience?!”

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG, I thought yesterday was Sunday and didn't watch Raw.

Time to watch highlights before SDL comes on!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw was decent, especially by Christmas standards. Nothing amazing, but decent. The title change at the end of the show helped quite a bit, too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Raw was decent, especially by Christmas standards. Nothing amazing, but decent. The title change at the end of the show helped quite a bit, too.


Watching the highlights on YouTube now.

Ugh Cena burying Elias... I'm nauseous.

Itami's GTS looked like it barely tapped TBK...

I really wish there was a midcard belt for the women. Sonya Deville would be my Raw Women's midcard champion.

Joe almost got GOT by Renee had he kept trying her man in her face. LOL!

Poor SlaterRhyno.

Balor building wins I guess...

LOL at Goldust!

Bray Wyatt promo....... SNORE.

WOKEN Matt sounded like he got a nice pop?

Split the Cruiserweights up on both Raw and Smackdown. Give 205 to the women.

Nia's hair looked cute. 

JoJo looks damn good in some red!!!

I hope Joe wins the IC title from Reigns eventually.

BRAUN!!!!!!!!!

DAYUM Asuka knocked Alexa the fugg out!

OMGF Rollins and Jordan won the tag belts?!??!

So Rollins and Jordan are going to become buds and Dean is going to come back pissed. Dean will be pissed because while Rollins and Jordan are being buddy buddy, he's at home with a bad arm and it's Rollins' fault. 

This new wrinkle helps the Rollins/Ambrose feud, imo.


----------

